# Abu Garcia Silver Max (freshwater)



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have a new, bought last year but not used, Abu Garcia Silver Max Casting Reel. It comes with Stren 8lb mono line that is new. You would pay $59 plus tax plus the line if you bought it at the store. All this for $45.

About the real...featuring a convenient flipping switch and an ultra smooth six bearing system, Abu Garcia took the high performance Silver Max Casting Reels and made them even better thanks to new advanced technology and materials. Precision engineered with a smoother feel, increased performance, and a more compact design, the Silver Max features a lightweight one-piece graphite frame and sideplates as well as a machined, double anodized Aluminum Spool, which provides added strength without adding excess weight. Also equipped with a MagTrax braking system for smoother casting in a wide range of conditions and a smooth performing Power Disk drag system, Duragear Brass Gearing also ensures extended gear life. The new and improved Abu Garcia Silver Max has the features you need at a more affordable price.








Paypal I will ship CONUS for six Bucks. I won't ship to North Korea or Arkansas.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Mods,

Please close I am going to try a different approach with this reel.

Thanks


----------

